# Pathfinder 15t motor.



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

I was just curious to get some other folks opinion motor weights for my pathfinder 15t. I think I have had enough with the 2 stroke mercury that’s on my boat, tired of the problems. My question is if I go to 4 stroke there is a pretty decent weight increase from my 165 pound 2 stroke. Is the 50 to 70 pound weight increase of a 4 stroke 40hp gonna hurt me?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Strap a sand bag down on your polling platform and see what the extra weight affects. Btw, I have a 140# 2 stroke 40 hp Tohatsu for sale if you decide to go that route.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> Strap a sand bag down on your polling platform and see what the extra weight affects. Btw, I have a 140# 2 stroke 40 hp Tohatsu for sale if you decide to go that route.


what year? do you have controls and all?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I just noticed your boat is set up for remote,the motor I am selling is a tiller. Not that it couldn't be converted. It's a late 90's premix (garage find) with 0 known hours. Fires right up,new water pump,factory compression. I know it sounds far fetched, but a motor like this pops up every now and again.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

One of my friends had a 15T with a side console and a 50 hp Mercury that was 209lbs. It ran great (got about 36-37 mph) and still floated completely level. Draft was ridiculously shallow so I don't think you would have an issue. 

if you got the 4 stroke route, tohatsu's 40-50hp are the same weight so you could get some more speed with the same weight.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

good to hear about the weight of mercury and still balanced thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Toss that Merc off in the bay and stick a 50-60hp Yamaha 2 stroke on it and forget it.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah That’s how I feel about it right now but the trick is finding one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Yeah That’s how I feel about it right now but the trick is finding one.


There’s a cherry Yamaha Enduro in the classifieds here. Go back a few pages, it’s CLEAN.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here you go, 210# cherry...
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2007-yamaha-60-hp-enduro.57940/


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks, that thing is very sharp. Only thing would be figuring out if I convert it from tiller to remote


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Thanks, that thing is very sharp. Only thing would be figuring out if I convert it from tiller to remote


That part is easy!


----------

